# Brilliant Mind and Counselor



## ThatDarnGuy!

Today at work I discovered Jordan Peterson. This is probably one of the most self aware and brilliant counselors and life coaches I have ever listened to. I have heard many counselors say things like you are fine just the way you are. This guy flat out says if you are hurting and seeking counseling, then obviously you are not fine just the way you are.

I know many people just ignore content like this. Or they seek counseling and cannot afford it, or maybe your counselor is not effective for you. But four of us at work were glued to this during lunch today and the last hour of the day..... This is really eye opening content that can help you change your life .


----------



## Laurentium

You only just discovered him? I wouldn't call him a counselor or life coach exactly. He's qualified as a clinical psychologist, and used to practice, but has had to quit it recently.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

Laurentium said:


> You only just discovered him? I wouldn't call him a counselor or life coach exactly. He's qualified as a clinical psychologist, and used to practice, but has had to quit it recently.


Sadly yes, I just discovered him. But listening to his videos, I have never heard anyone that seems to understand human behavior like he does.

I have heard many motivational speeches that seem to focus on just toughing things out and pushing through. But his videos are helping me understand who I am, why I do things the way I do, and how to make real change to better myself...... I can only imagine what it would be like to have 5-6 one on one sessions with a person like this.


----------



## ConanHub

He's remarkable in many respects.


----------



## Girl_power

At the end of the day., as long as you find somebody or something that actually helps you then that’s what really matters. 

I too like Jorden Peterson, but he’s not without his flaws. No one is perfect, and no one should be listened to like they are God. Take in what helps you, ignore the other stuff.


----------



## bettywnieves

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Today at work I discovered Jordan Peterson. This is probably one of the most self aware and brilliant counselors and life coaches I have ever listened to. I have heard many counselors say things like you are fine just the way you are. This guy flat out says if you are hurting and seeking counseling, then obviously you are not fine just the way you are.
> 
> I know many people just ignore content like this. Or they seek counseling and cannot afford it, or maybe your counselor is not effective for you. But four of us at work were glued to this during lunch today and the last hour of the day..... This is really eye opening content that can help you change your life .


I really like Peterson! It's a pity, but many of my peers have never heard of him. I recommend reading his books. My husband and I love his books and articles! Wonderful thoughts that can make us all better! I sincerely recommend to those who like to swim against the current and find their way in life without following the crowd.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

bettywnieves said:


> I really like Peterson! It's a pity, but many of my peers have never heard of him. I recommend reading his books. My husband and I love his books and articles! Wonderful thoughts that can make us all better! I sincerely recommend to those who like to swim against the current and find their way in life without following the crowd.


It's so sad, but I have heard a few people tell me that he is just arrogant and they refuse to listen to him..... I guess some people view the truth as arrogance.


----------



## thunderchad

I'm a big fan.


----------



## Cynthia

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It's so sad, but I have heard a few people tell me that he is just arrogant and they refuse to listen to him..... I guess some people view the truth as arrogance.


I have only listened to him in the last couple of years. If he was arrogant before, I have no idea, but what I have seen is a raw, humble man trying to make sense of the world and helping others to do so as well.


----------



## Mr.Married

This is my first exposure to him. Which book should I read first ? I guess The 12 Rules?


----------



## bettywnieves

Mr.Married said:


> This is my first exposure to him. Which book should I read first ? I guess The 12 Rules?


Yes, definitely. This is the best thing I have ever read on the topic of development and social psychology. I recommend. Really changes the worldview.


----------



## minimalME




----------

